# Oil blowing out exhaust



## kpinks (Nov 21, 2018)

Hello, I am from Ottawa, Canada and own a Cub Cadet 28" snowblower. I am worried that I may have over filled the oil reservoir, as I went to start it last night and smoke came billowing out of the exhaust as well as oil. I have since drained the oil back down to the point where it is showing up on the oil stick. I tried starting again and the motor would not turn over? I will try again tonight. Any advice?


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

Its most likely hydro locked from oil in the cylinder. I would pull the spark plug out and pull over till all the oil gets out of the cylinder.


----------



## kpinks (Nov 21, 2018)

Thanks for the speedy response. What do you mean by "pull over till all the oil"?


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

Once the spark plug is out when you turn the engine over the oil can come out the spark plug hole. You cant compress a liquid.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Remove the spark plug and pull the pull cord or crank the engine. If there is oil on top of the piston, it will shoot out the spark plug hole. Pull a bunch of times then replace the spark plug. It will smoke for a few minutes to several until the oil burns out of the muffler. You may smoke up the neighborhood!


----------



## kpinks (Nov 21, 2018)

OK, I'll try that. Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Pull on the starter cord with the spark plug removed, and you should see oil spurting out of the spark plug hole - making a little bit of a mess. It may lessen the mess by putting a rag in front of the plug hole to catch the oil. Continue this until no more oil comes out of the cylinder. Possibly a half-dozen pulls. The rope will pull easily because there will be no compression with the plug removed, so don't get worried if the engine continues to spin after each pull.


Once all the oil is blown out, you can re-insert the spark plug, and it should run fine.


----------



## malisha1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Make sure you add the right amount of oil. Don't over fill the oil.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

kpinks said:


> I have since drained the oil back down to the point where it is showing up on the oil stick.



Good advice so far. 

This part makes me a bit concerned. Just make sure you drained it far enough that it's between the Low and Full marks on the dipstick. Over-filling the oil can be bad. Extreme over-filling, like your situation, has obvious symptoms. But over-filling by a lesser amount can still result in the oil flinger stirring up the oil too much, aerating it. Aerated oil doesn't lubricate as well, and can result in more serious engine damage, without visible symptoms until the damage is already done.


----------



## GeekOnTheHill (Oct 11, 2018)

Also, if the plug is oily, clean it or replace it. A single exposure to oil won't "foul" a plug in the normal sense of the word, but enough oil on a plug can make it harder to start the engine.

Richard


----------



## kpinks (Nov 21, 2018)

Hey guys, last night I removed the spark plug and pulled the blower over about 7 times. Cleaned spark plug using gasoline, dried it off, re-inserted the plug. Checked oil . Everything OK. Connected the electric start, pushed the button and nothing, just a clunky noise? Maybe I have to keep pulling over the blower for a longer period?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Gently tap that starter with a hammer *G E N T L Y*. It is in need of a little cleaning and a film of light Lithium grease on the bendix.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Will the starter turn the engine over when the spark plug is removed? That eliminate any concerns about possible excessive-compression overwhelming the starter.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

RedOctobyr said:


> Will the starter turn the engine over when the spark plug is removed? That eliminate any concerns about possible excessive-compression overwhelming the starter.



Yep, definitely. It will spin pretty quick too, or at least should.


----------



## kpinks (Nov 21, 2018)

Last night, I pulled out the spark plug, then pulled the motor over and saw a little oil come out of the spark plug hole. I then cleaned the spark plug in gasoline and re-installed it. I checked the oil. Everything was good, but still would not start?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

You need spark and fuel. Check for spark. If you have it, then try spraying some starting ether in the carb, and it should start. If it does, then you have spark, and you know that you can concentrate on a fuel related issue. Either bad fuel, no fuel, getting to the carb. There are zillions of YouTube videos on this, and it would be worthwhile to watch a few of them. You may want to also put in a new spark plug.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Will the electric starter turn the engine over quickly with the spark plug installed? Can you feel air flow through the exhaust muffler?


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Based on what has been described so far, I am wondering if all of the oil has been purged from the cylinder. . . . or not.



Try this . . .


Remove spark plug
Use the electric start to spin the engine for 5-10 seconds
Put the spark plug back in
See if you can use the pull starter to turn the engine over by hand
If that works, then try starting (either pull start or electric, depending on how good your arm is) It might take a few attempts.


No more overfilling the oil . . .


----------

